# Possible of getting sub-3.5 average for 2x2 using ORTEGA Method?



## CubeX (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was just wondering if it is possibly to average sub-3.5 (ORTEGA Method), as i currently average 3.92 seconds using that method?

Average of 5: 3.92


Spoiler



1. (5.82) U2 F' U F' U' R F2 U R' (NL
2. (2.47) U' R' U2 R U' (L) 
3. 3.13 F' U2 F U' F' U F R' U' (L)
4. 3.55 F' U' R2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 U' (L)
5. 5.09 U F2 R' F U F R' U R U' (NL)



Well, not really (really lucky scrambles)

Average of 12: 4.95


Spoiler



1. 5.80 U F2 U' R2 U' R U2 F' U2 (NL)
2. 4.49 R2 U2 R' F2 U R' U' R (NL)
3. 5.96 R' U' R U' F R2 U F' U2 (NL)
4. 4.42 F U R' U2 F U' F2 U' R' (NL)
5. 4.22 F U F U2 F U' R' U2 F (NL)
6. 6.50 F2 U R' F U' F2 R2 (NL)
7. 4.32 U R U2 R2 F R' F' R2 U2 (NL)
8. (DNF) R2 F' U' R2 F R' U' F' (NL)
9. 3.88 U' F' R F2 U' F2 U' R (NL)
10. (3.20) F' U' R2 F U2 F2 R U' (L)
11. 5.03 R2 F2 U F' R2 U2 R' F2 U' (NL)
12. 4.88 F2 U' R' U2 R U F2 U F R (NL)


----------



## Shortey (Oct 16, 2010)

I think Rowan got sub3 with Ortega? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Owen (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes, Rowan, I think Rowe did too.


----------



## CubeX (Oct 16, 2010)

I think sub-3 is possible, because i just thought of one factor of my crap averages:
TOO much lock-ups.

I could've easily gotten sub-3.5 averages, if i were to use a better cube than a Lan-Lan... well i didn't lubricate it, so that might be another factor...


----------



## Escher (Oct 16, 2010)

Shortey said:


> I think Rowan got sub3 with Ortega? Correct me if I'm wrong.



Yup, high 2 avg of 12, and I think my PB avg100 was about 3.4. They were both with keyboard though, so it doesn't really count.

Not sure about Rowe.

Pretty much any 2x2 method that allows solutions of at least 15-17 moves on average can be sub 3ed.


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 17, 2010)

Escher said:


> They were both with keyboard though, so it doesn't really count.



Why do you say that Rowan? To me it seems keyboard and stackmat work about the same, neither one is advantageous time-wise imo.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 17, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Why do you say that Rowan? To me it seems keyboard and stackmat work about the same, neither one is advantageous time-wise imo.


 
You can't start while touching the cube with a stackmat, and you can't do the last move as you hit the timer with a stackmat either.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 17, 2010)

CubeX said:


> I think sub-3 is possible, because i just thought of one factor of my crap averages:
> TOO much lock-ups.
> 
> I could've easily gotten sub-3.5 averages, *if i were to use a better cube than a Lan-Lan*... well i didn't lubricate it, so that might be another factor...


 
I thought Lanlan was the best 2x2?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 17, 2010)

Gh is pretty sexy


----------



## Joemamma556 (Oct 17, 2010)

CubeX said:


> I think sub-3 is possible, because i just thought of one factor of my crap averages:
> TOO much lock-ups.
> 
> I could've easily gotten sub-3.5 averages, if i were to use a better cube than a Lan-Lan... well i didn't lubricate it, so that might be another factor...


 
If you don't Like lanlan I would recommend a Ghost hand 2x2...when they are lubricated and tensioned they are really nice.


----------



## JackJ (Oct 17, 2010)

Sub 3.5 average of 5 is pretty doable for me. I do have a 3.06 average with Ortega I got a few months back.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 17, 2010)

Of course it's easy Ben can sub 2.5 easily with pure LBL


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 17, 2010)

ahh..you made a funny


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 17, 2010)

wait, u said u avg 3.92 based on 1 avg5?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 17, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Why do you say that Rowan? To me it seems keyboard and stackmat work about the same, neither one is advantageous time-wise imo.


 
Rowan just sucks at keyboard timing  And a .1 difference that would otherwise be negligible becomes a big deal on something as fast as 2x2.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 17, 2010)

ive gotten somewhere between 2.5-2.9 avg12 with ortega last time i tried it, but not sure of the exact time.


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 17, 2010)

2.58 a12

EDIT: 2.31, 1.94, 2.64, (1.51), 3.10, 2.69, 2.62, 2.70, (3.36), 2.06, 2.03, 2.59=2.47


----------



## jim32 (Mar 20, 2017)

hello guys.this is my improvemenr in 2x2:
-avg 15 after learning ortegas algs.
-easy avg 10 after get used of the algs
-avg 6,8-7,5 just getting better with oll recognition only by practise
-avg 6-6,7 by starting to oredeict the fl bar position
-avg 5,5-6,5 by buying a better cube (moju llingpo)
BUT NOW I I HAVE STUCKED THERE..what is the next step to get 3,5-5 with ortega?


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 20, 2017)

jim32 said:


> hello guys.this is my improvemenr in 2x2:
> -avg 15 after learning ortegas algs.
> -easy avg 10 after get used of the algs
> -avg 6,8-7,5 just getting better with oll recognition only by practise
> ...


Faster TPS
OLL prediction
Faster TPS
Learn multiple algs for different angles and AUFs
Faster TPS
Learn AUF for your PBL algs
Faster TPS
1 look
Faster TPS
Faster TPS
Faster TPS
Faster TPS

At some point, Ortegavarasano just isn't quite worth it, and learning CLL or EG would be a better use of your time. If mid 3 is your only goal though, then those alg sets aren't necessary.


----------



## jim32 (Mar 21, 2017)

i got it  i have started learning 2 eg1 algs per day.


----------



## EMI (Mar 21, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Faster TPS
> OLL prediction
> Faster TPS
> Learn multiple algs for different angles and AUFs
> ...



I think Ortega is faster than (only using) CLL. It is much easier to 1-look, and you can incorporate CLL/EG algs in any order.
My tips for Ortega:
- know which PLL you build on D when you solve the face (yoo probably already do that)
- try to solve the face in such a way that you don't have to rotate for PBL (or at least no y2)
- try to predict at least the OLL so you have only one pause before PBL.
- be fast at your PBL algs. I find these three really fast:
x' R F' R U2' R' U R'
R2 U R2' U2' y' R2 U R2'
R2 U R2' U' R2 U R2' U' R2
For Y-perm on bottom, you can use R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U R2 B2
For T-perm on bottom: x' R' U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2'


----------



## CornerTwisted (Dec 15, 2022)

Want to revive this.


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-15
avg of 100: 2.78

Time List:
2.02, (4.97), 4.27, 3.71, 1.92, 2.89, 2.84, 2.78, 2.01, 3.59, 4.18, 2.59, 4.62, 2.44, 3.39, 1.93, 2.96, 2.84, 2.78, 2.43, 4.45, (5.28), 1.87, 4.03, 1.97, (4.93), 2.65, 2.45, 2.82, 2.68, 2.72, 2.08, 2.35, (5.72), 2.56, 2.71, 2.95, 2.43, 2.09, 1.84, 2.20, 3.25, 1.69, 2.38, 2.93, 2.02, (6.96), 2.46, 1.87, 3.02, 3.81, 2.13, 1.57, (1.36), 3.63, 3.60, 2.25, 2.90, 2.00, (1.19), 3.90, 2.05, 2.48, 1.66, 4.93, 2.17, 3.10, 1.82, (0.49), 1.62, 3.50, 3.04, 3.98, (14.11), 2.93, 2.20, 2.65, 4.67, (6.24), (10.54), 3.56, (5.07), 3.02, 2.36, (1.27), (1.00), 2.39, (5.34), 2.59, 3.36, (1.32), (1.30), (0.94), 2.03, (1.15), 3.07, 2.24, (1.46), 4.05, 2.20


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 16, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> Want to revive this.
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-15
> ...


(Cornertwisted scrambles btw)


----------

